
Gamesibeat – gaming website - gamesibeat
https://www.gamesibeat.com/
======
gamesibeat
Hello All,

I made this site for fun as a personal project. The premise is that I wanted a
fun way to keep track of the games I played. I realize there are other apps. I
am just looking for feedback regarding landing page, navigation, features and
overall usability. Any constructive advice will be appreciated.

Thanks, gib

~~~
lanna
the landing page is just a registration form, it gives me no idea what the
site is about or why i should give you my email address to register

~~~
gamesibeat
So I did a lot of research and many pages had a similar landing page. What do
you think is a good alternative? Maybe a video up top describing the site?

